# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  زواج فتاة مسلمة عمرها 15 سنة يثير جدلا بين مسلمي الهند .. ؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

حكم محكمة هندية يحدث ضجة في الإعلام بشأن حقوق المرأة في الإسلام وفي الصورة عروس هندية توقع على وثيقة زواجها :


تحت جنح الظلام حركت شومايلا الرتاج بهدوء وبحثت عن خفّيها ولم تجدهما، لذا خرجت حافية القدمين، حيث ينتظرها حبيبها مهتاب. وبعد يومين، قدم والداها بلاغا إلى الشرطة يتهم فيه مهتاب باختطاف ابنتهما. كذلك أخبرا الشرطة بأن شومايلا كان معها 150 ألف روبية نقدا.

هرب مهتاب وشومايلا معا، وهي قصة ضمن آلاف من القصص التي تمتلئ بها سجلات الشرطة، تحت اسم «اختطاف». المختلف في هذه القصة هي أن شومايلا لم تكن قد تمت الـ15 من عمرها بعد، وكان مهتاب بالكاد تجاوز 21 عاما.

وقدمت طاهرة بيغام، والدة شومايلا، مذكرة إلى محكمة دلهي العليا، تطالب فيها بأمر قضائي بمثول شومايلا أمام المحكمة. 

في هذه الأثناء كانت شومايلا قد تزوجت بمهتاب وذهبت إلى المحكمة وهي حامل في الشهر الرابع، وقالت إنها ذهبت مع مهتاب بملء إرادتها وإنه لم يختطفها.

وأصدرت محكمة دلهي حكما بأن يجوز للفتاة المسلمة التي بلغت سن البلوغ، وهو الخامسة عشرة، الزواج ويعتبر هذا الزواج سليما. مع ذلك قالت المحكمة إنه من الممكن اعتبار زواجها «قابلا للإلغاء»، عندما تبلغ الـ18. 

كذلك ذكرت المحكمة أن على مهتاب وشومايلا وحمويهما المثول أمام لجنة رفاهية الطفل في دلهي كل 6 أشهر إلى أن تتم شومايلا الـ18.

كان حكم محكمة دلهي، التي استندت في حكمها على أساس الشريعة الإسلامية، الذي أكد احتفاظ شومايلا بحقها في أن تكون مع مهتاب الذي أصبح زوجها، جدل حول ما إذا كان الإسلام يمنع زواج الأطفال أو ما إذا كان الحكم سيكون بمثابة عقوبة قانونية لزواج الأطفال المسلمين. 

ويأتي الحكم بعد أيام من إقرار البرلمان قانون حماية الطفل من الانتهاكات الجنسية عام 2012، الذي يجرم الاتصال الجنسي بأي فتاة دون الـ18 حتى وإن كان هذا برغبتها. 

وأثار هذا الحكم ضجة في الإعلام بشأن حقوق المرأة في الإسلام ومدى سلامة حكم المحكمة. وكان هناك استقطاب كبير في الآراء، حيث تفاوتت ما بين الإدانة والتأييد، لكن مع الأسف دوافع أغلبهم غير صحيحة. 

ودعم القاضيان رافيندرا بهات وغارغ حق الفتاة ذات الـ15 عاما في العيش مع زوجها. وجاء في الحكم: «تشير هذه المحكمة إلى أنه بموجب الشريعة الإسلامية تستطيع الفتاة الزواج دون موافقة والديها، حسب بعض الآراء الفقهية، بمجرد الوصول إلى سن البلوغ، ومن حقها الإقامة مع زوجها حتى وإن لم تبلغ السن القانونية». 

واستند القاضيان في هذا القرار إلى أحكام سابقة، وقالا إن هذه الحالات تتفق مع أحكام قانون منع زواج الأطفال فضلا عن قواعد الشريعة الإسلامية. بحسب القاضيين، ينص القانون على أن كل زواج أطفال سيكون قابلا للإلغاء بناء على اختيار الطرف المتعاقد الذي كان طفلا وقت الزواج.

ويتفق هذا مع المبدأ الذي تنص عليه الشريعة الإسلامية ويتيح للقاصر أن تلغي زواجها عندما تبلغ سن الرشد. هذا المبدأ معروف ويشار إليه باعتباره خيار البلوغ. ويشير هذا إلى أن زواج الطفل لا يكون باطلا، لكن يمكن إبطاله. 

رحّب علماء الدين المسلمون في أنحاء البلاد بحكم المحكمة لاستناده إلى الشريعة الإسلامية. وبينما تطبق القوانين الجنائية في الهند على المسلمين، يُسمح لهم بتطبيق قوانين الأحوال الشخصية الخاصة بهم. ورحبت هيئة الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين في عموم الهند بحكم المحكمة، حيث صرح خالد راشد فيرانجيمالي، عضو الهيئة: «نحن نرحب بالحكم ونريد القوانين الشخصية الخاصة بنا، لكننا لا نجبر المسلمين على الالتزام بذلك، فالآباء لهم حرية القرار الخاص بتزويج أبنائهم في السن التي يريدونها». 

وقال أشرف عثماني رئيس قسم الفتوى بدار العلوم ديوبند، أكبر منتدى إسلامي في جنوب آسيا، إن حكم المحكمة يستحق احتفاء المسلمين في البلاد.

وأضاف عثماني: «في الواقع نرى أنه من الممكن أن تتزوج الفتاة بعد البلوغ، حيث تجيز الشريعة الإسلامية ذلك. ما فعله حكم المحكمة هو فقط التأكيد على الشريعة الإسلامية. نحن ندعو جميع المسلمين في البلاد إلى الترحيب بهذا القرار». 

وقال عزيز مباركي إمام مسجد تيبو سلطان في كالكتا: «نشعر بأن المحكمة لا ينبغي أن تتدخل في الشؤون الدينية. نحن نتصرف وفقا للأصول الدينية حتى إذا حدث تداخل بسبب حكم المحكمة». 

مع ذلك، أشار كثير من العلماء إلى الحديث النبوي الذي يوضح أهمية موافقة الوالدين، مشيرين إلى أن الحكم كان لا بد أن يلغي زواج الفتاة على هذا الأساس. وقال الشيخ وحيد الدين، عالم الدين الإسلامي المعروف في الهند: «يؤكد الحديث ضرورة موافقة الوالدين على الزواج، فهذا شرط. إذا لم يحدث هذا، يعد الزواج باطلا». 

وأصدر اتحاد المرأة الديمقراطي لعموم الهند بيانا يدين فيه الحكم. وقالت ميمونة مولا من الاتحاد إن تعريف «طفل» بحاجة إلى المزيد من التوضيح.

«الطفلة» ليس بالضرورة فتاة لم تبلغ سن البلوغ، لكنها طفلة من حيث العمر العقلي والنضج وما إلى ذلك. وأضافت: «هناك حاجة إلى مراجعة سن الزواج، لا أرى ضررا في احترام القانون الوضعي وتحديد سن زواج الفتاة المسلمة بحيث يكون 18 عاما».

وقالت رازيا باتيل، ناشطة اجتماعية تقيم في دلهي وترأس قسم القُصّر في المعهد الهندي للتعليم، إن الحكم كان «صادما».

وأوضحت قائلة: «إذا كان الحد الأدنى لسن الزواج هو 18 عاما، كيف يمكن أن يصبح مختلفا في هذه الحالة؟ نحن في الهند إزاء حالات من زواج الأطفال في مختلف أنحاء البلاد.

وسوف يزيد هذه الحكم المخاوف من شراء الأثرياء للفتيات، خاصة المسلمات، من دون إرادتهن على الرغم من تأكيد المحكمة على أن الزواج تم برغبتها.

إذا كان ما يحمس هيئة الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين في عموم الهند هو دفع فتاة، من المفترض أن تذهب إلى المدرسة لتتعلم مهارات الحياة، إلى الزواج حتى تزداد خصوبتها عند أول فرصة بيولوجية، فلماذا يشتكون من اتهام المسلمين بالتخلف والرجعية؟». 

وقالت نايش حسن، من مؤسسي جمعية «بهاراتيا مسلم ماهيلا أندولان» المدافعة عن حقوق المرأة بغضب: «مع انخفاض سن البلوغ إلى التاسعة سيمهد الحكم الطريق لزواج لفتيات الصغيرات وهن بعد في التاسعة.

من خلال السماح بزواج الفتيات في هذه السن المبكرة، تبدو المحكمة العليا كأنها تعلن أن الفتيات المسلمات مخلوقات أقل في المكانة ويمكن أن تتم المساومة على حقوقهن بسبب دينهن». 

وقال فايز الرحمن الأمين العام للمنتدى الإسلامي لدعم الفكر المعتدل: «لا يمكنني أن أقول إن المحكمة مخطئة لأنها لم تخالف القوانين الموجودة. لذا الحل الوحيد هو تعديل القوانين وتنظيم قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين بما يتوافق مع القرآن والتعاليم النبوية، بعيدا عن هذا، يجب تعديل قانون منع زواج الأطفال الصادر عام 2006 للحيلولة دون حدوث كل حالات زواج الأطفال». 

وأضاف فايز الرحمن أن تلك الحالات في الوقت الحالي «قابلة للإلغاء»، لكنها ليست «باطلة». قبل كل شيء، نحن نتحدث عن حقوق النساء. الفتاة التي تكون في الـ15 من العمر تعد طفلة لا امرأة.

يجب أن يفكر علماء الدين الإسلامي في الهند في الوصول إلى توافق بين قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين والقرآن والتعاليم النبوية وجعل سن زواج المسلمات 18 عاما. 

وقال فايز الرحمن إن القرآن لا ينص على سن للزواج، لكن بعض الآيات توضح أن سن الزواج هي السن التي تظهر فيها أمارات النضج العقلي (الرشد) على الشخص.

ويشير القرآن إلى الزواج بالعقد، لذا مسألة إتاحة زواج الأطفال أمر غير مقبول في الإسلام، لأنه لا يمكن لفتاة في الـ15 من العمر أن تتمتع بالقدرة العقلية التي تمكنها من اتخاذ قرار سليم بشأن الزواج.

ثانيا على الطرفين أن يكونا راشدين حتى يكون العقد ملزما من الناحية القانونية. ولا يمكن إبرام عقد بين شخصين قاصرين أو بين راشد وقاصر. 

وتصف شايستا أمبر، رئيسة هيئة قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمات في عموم الهند، الحكم بـ«التقدمي»، حيث «دعم حقوق المرأة»، لكنها تقول إن القرآن يؤكد على «التعليم وتأمين مستقبل الطفل». 

على الجانب الآخر، تصف بعض المجموعات الإسلامية الحكم «بالرجعي» وتعتزم التوجه إلى المحكمة الهندية العليا سعيا لجلب الراحة للفتيات المسلمات.

وفي ظل مناقشة المجتمع للحقوق المدنية، الشباب المسلم عالق بين القانون وتأويله ويبدو كمن يسير على الحبل ويحاول الموازنة بين التغيير الذي يقتضيه الزمن والدين الإسلامي.

وتقول ساديا خان، طالبة تدرس الدراسات الإسلامية وتبلغ الـ26 من عمرها: «إن المرء ينهي تعليمه الثانوي في الـ17، وفي الـ18 يكون له حق التصويت. في حالة الزواج، ينبغي أن يسود القانون الوضعي دون النظر إلى الدين، فالشخص قاصر إذا كان في الـ15 من العمر». 

ويؤيد قدير سليما، طالب في الدراسات العليا، الحكم، لكنه حذر من خطورة تفسير الشريعة مجتزأة.

ويوضح قائلا: «ذكرت المحكمة جزءا واحدا من الشريعة، حيث تشير أحاديث نبوية إلى أن الزواج يكون باطلا من دون ولي. إن مثل هذه الأحكام التي لا تغفل جوانب أخرى من الموضوع تحضّ على الرذيلة. قد يشجع هذا الفتيات على تجاوز قواعد الشريعة وإقامة علاقات محرمة والتمرد على آبائهن».

ويرى بعض النشطاء أن الحكم سيسمح للأثرياء بـ«شراء» الفتيات باسم الزواج.

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الفتاة هنا هربت وتزوجت بمحض إرادتها , برأي أفضل الموافقة لكي لا تجر الممانعة معها أذيال الخزي والعار للآهل .

----------

